# DD got Nutrisystem food today



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Has anyone used them? 

She got a months worth of food and it don't look like much. Of course everything is dehydrated so it will expand into more bulk so there is more to it than what I see. I thought about trying it, but I think I would starve on those rations! I'd like to hear any good or bad reports on them. So if you'd tried it, please post your results and your opinion.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

One reason it doesn't look like much food is because she will be adding a lot of other food to it such as fruits and salad. Personally, I found almost every single NS food I tried to eat REPULSIVE! I have used them as a guideline to portion sizes but most of my food is still sitting in the cabinet/freezer. I lost 9 pounds then stopped losing and gained back 2. I have mangaged to keep that off without eating NS food. If I see myself start to gain again I may go back on it for a week but I don't see how anyone who enjoys food can stick with NS very long. I have a friend who lost 55 pounds on NS but also found the food to be gross. I like food. I like the taste, smell and texture of food. Now I just need to learn how to share my life with real food without letting it take over. I wish your DD all the luck in the world, NS just wasn't for me.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

i did ns a few years ago and it was awful. there are only a few meals that are even remotely edible and most are just plain terrible. as expensive as it is and as much "extra" stuff as you have to buy to go with it (fruits, veggies, milk etc) it just wasn't worth the cost. it also doesn't teach you portion control or how to deal with life situations. 

anyway, that's my $.02


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It didn't take very long for her to figure out that it's not for her either. 

She just opened a pkg of cereal and said, "this is a waste of a bowl". It barely covers the bottom of the bowl. She is hungry all the time, and has already started eating 2 days food every day. She said the cereal tastes ok, but she's still hungry after she finishes a meal. She liked the chocolate cherries snack, and some of the other stuff.

ETA: She said the chicken tasted like Spam lunchmeat. YUCK!!!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Can't she send it back??


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

why not try joining ww (or ww online if there isn't a group near you). at least you can eat normal food....you just learn to keep track of it.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

You might want to think about Weight Watchers instead. You get to eat real food, they teach you life style changes, you can buy their meals if you want in the frozen section (they are actually pretty good).

I think that WW has to be one of the best choices out there.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

35 lbs lost since Oct 06. Not 100% Nutriststem all this time, but it really taught me portion size, I now measure my "regular" food and I am a true Calorie Counter now... It was the Easiest thing for me to do, and the only thing I had ever even tried. 170+ lbs down to 135 now. 
It is expensive, but using it for the first 2 months and seeing results was worth every penny. No more back aches, a little extra energy,and better habits were my rewards. 
You do have to add Dairy, fruit and vegetables to their food and I probably drink about 1/2 the water the suggest, but figure I will be drinking more water in the coming warmer months. The food wasnt all that bad, but then I didnt expect much better than a TV dinner...there were a few items I would never consider ordering again, and you can customize your order..The commercials show what looks like a normal size serving, but in reality some of their things are pretty dinky in size. (Just picturing the Pizza they offer, I know it would have been considered an appetizer in my pre dieting days LOL) If you really stick to the Plan they lay out for you, you should be successful. 
I learned quickly that if I went out for Dinner with my Hubby, and didnt make the right choices,or over indulged, all my hard work dieting for the week would probably be for nothing...I exercised about 5-10 minutes a day for a while, and hope to get back into that routine again too, gradually working up to 1/2 hour a day! Their website and community bulletin board can be a great source of inspiration too.


----------

